# Okay, I broke her in



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 25, 2007)

Jr that is.  And Eye Q.  



 

 

 



Best dang dogs I have had in a while.  The foil had some sweet onions in there.  Good stuff on a dog.


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 25, 2007)

Well sure the sour kraut is around there somewhere. Just cant see it in the pitcher most likely.

bigwheel


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 25, 2007)

it's just about time for my annual hot dog thread....


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 25, 2007)

nothin like good ole hotdogs!!! cook-em anywhere anytime!!


----------



## john a (Jun 26, 2007)

Summertime is hot dog time.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 26, 2007)

Looks fine Bill. When ever we go to Disney world I allways get their hot dogs. They use Beef dogs like the Johnsonville ones only a little thinner. I love them best. Cappys rite,  time for a hot dog thread


----------



## wittdog (Jun 26, 2007)

Great looking dogs...


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 26, 2007)

I like cookin burgers on the Smokey Joe, the coals are closer to the cooking grate and it gives em more of a grilled taste


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I have to get me one of those.
Lookin' good Bill


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 26, 2007)

Damn Bill, that reminds me I haven't tried my smokie joe yet!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 27, 2007)

Keep watching the sales adds on these guys.  The Girls got this one for $29.95 at a hardware store and I just saw them "ON SALE" for $39 somewhere else yesterday.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 27, 2007)

I picked mine up at Wal-Mart for about $24


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 27, 2007)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> I picked mine up at Wal-Mart for about $24



Now thats a bargan.


----------



## Trekr (Jun 28, 2007)

Only a few things at Walmart that are not made in China. Is it true that they BBQ cats over there? Would it be tasting like chicken?


----------

